# Caesars Creek Fishing Report...



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

I had sold my boat a couple years ago and just purchased another bass boat last month. I was skeptical about going to Caesars because of the so so fishing I've experienced in the past. Well, that all changed last Saturday. I actually saw a lot of vegitation, which in my opinion is 10 times better than flooded timber anyday. Combining these two sources of cover made for an exciting fishing weekend. Only a couple hours into the fishing trip I boated a largemouth bass pushing 6 lbs.!!! I caught her on a 7 inch red/black flake lizard in one of the coves. My buddy and I caught about 8 largemouth in all in heavy heavy boat traffic. I had know idea that my biggest bass would come from this lake. I couldn't believe how good a fishery Caesars is now in just the past couple years. If the lake stays healthy like it is now and a little more vegitation is spread out across the lake this fishery will be one of the best in Ohio. Not only is the bass fishing coming along, but also muskie and crappie. I'm looking forward to this fall!!!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

You can probably thank the zebra mussels for the vegitation. The water is a lot clearer than when I used to fish it a few years ago.


----------



## whitetail (Apr 16, 2006)

I went Out sat night after the storm the water was choppy but i went anyway, missed several fish they hit hard once and that was it (Bass) and then I tried jigin for crappie hooked into something set the hook broke my new spincast rod never felt fish after it broke so off to bass pro I go, soon I hope but intill I get there I will be bass fishing, Darn


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

How the heck did zebra mussels get into the lake? I hope this is a good thing rather than a bad one. But I do know that the fishing is really good right now and will only get better this fall. Just gotta know how to fish this lake and let the fish see a bait they don't usually see. 



TimJC said:


> You can probably thank the zebra mussels for the vegitation. The water is a lot clearer than when I used to fish it a few years ago.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would sure like to see that hawg. Any pics? I think I'll take a trip to CC this weekend. See you there.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

the zebra mussels came in on a boat recently used on Erie. They're well established up there & I've been told that the water clarity & SM fishing have never been better. (I know that there are other factors to consider, but personally, I'd welcome some submergent weed growth @ CC.)

They're a problem if you don't like to fish clear water & of course, rubbing against infested surfaces will scuff up your boat, fray your fishing line, etc.. However, the biggest issue seems to be that they colonize in water plant intakes & choke off the flow = expensive repairs.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

I wish I had some pics. I didn't bring my digital camera and neither did my buddy. My buddy did have a cell phone with a camera, but "forgot" about it until later on in the day when we were about to leave. I'm getting pissed off just thinking about it. Oh well, I guess I fish better without cameras...lol



Treebass227 said:


> I would sure like to see that hawg. Any pics? I think I'll take a trip to CC this weekend. See you there.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the state put the zebra mussels in the lake. Or at least that is what I have heard from many people.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The zebras don't seem to be as plentiful this year as they were last year. (At least to me)

The biggest problem I see is that most of the vegetation is milfoil, it is already so thick in someplaces you can't fish. But some vegetation is better than none. If only it were cabbage


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, there were only a few spots like that. I figure if you use a small topwater weedless bait...like a frog/rat...that the action could be there...I think I may try that along with a buzzbait in the early early morning and evening times...anyone have any success with top waters at Caesars? I'm also thinking of trying a suspended jerkbait...again anybody have success with these lures? What say you?



Weatherby said:


> The zebras don't seem to be as plentiful this year as they were last year. (At least to me)
> 
> The biggest problem I see is that most of the vegetation is milfoil, it is already so thick in someplaces you can't fish. But some vegetation is better than none. If only it were cabbage


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have always had good luck with the suspending lures.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

In early spring the water was so clear I could see the bottom in 30 fow. I saw where the tree stumps had been leveled. The north end wasn't nearly as clear. ODNR reports that the crappies are on the bottom of the cycle. So it can just get better!!


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow...that is really clear...probably to clear...lol...could you see anything else besides the stumps? How tall were the stumps?



Nightprowler said:


> In early spring the water was so clear I could see the bottom in 30 fow. I saw where the tree stumps had been leveled. The north end wasn't nearly as clear. ODNR reports that the crappies are on the bottom of the cycle. So it can just get better!!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

flypilot33 said:


> I think the state put the zebra mussels in the lake. Or at least that is what I have heard from many people.


Zebra mussels typically get into a lake via bilge pumps and live wells from boats that have been in other invested waters. They spread to Lake Erie that way and have been moving inland from there. Lesson: always disinfect your bilge area if you've been in an invested lake, like Erie. However, I doubt anyone actually does it and they'll keep spreading.

fished-out


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Scientists first discovered a population of zebra mussels in Lake St. Clair in 1988. It is thought that zebra mussels were transported to North America in the ballast water of an ocean going vessel. This ballast water was then discharged in Lake St. Clair, Ontario, likely in early 1986. 
The ballast water seems to be the cause of all of this in the first place.


----------

